# Wondering if rhaubejoi still makes bed sacks



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Does anyone know if she still makes these? I would love to buy one.


----------



## princesslisa31 (Mar 31, 2009)

I have made one.itr came out relly good and a friend of mine who has 2 chis wants me to make her some. Are you in the uk? I would put a photo on but I dont know how! if you cant get hold of one then pm me and I will make you one and send it..say for ten pounds plus postage?..


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Hi, thank you for your offer. I live in the states. I wish you had a picture, I would love for you to make me one. Pam


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

pam6400 said:


> Does anyone know if she still makes these? I would love to buy one.


Yeah as far as I know she still does. PM her. 
I PMed her today to order another one. 
It's really amazing. My Chico love sleeping in his bedsack.


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Bailey loves his bedsack too, won't even lay on his soccer ball bed anymore!


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

*Bailey's Mommy* said:


> Bailey loves his bedsack too, won't even lay on his soccer ball bed anymore!


Since Chico started sleeping in bed with me. He didn't sleep in his bed anymore. If I'm not there he would sleep in the sofa were I sit. But since the bedsack he love to sleep in it. I put it above his bed and he goes inside the bed sack and sleep.


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

I have a pattern to make them. I haven't made one yet, but when I start soon I can contact you about making one if you would be interested.


----------



## princesslisa31 (Mar 31, 2009)

I do have pics but I cant upload onto this forum for some reason-hence no profile pic lol- I will try again then you can have a look hun


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

ok guys!  i am back. i am finished wallowing. I will try to post some in a week or so...some beds, that is


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

rhaubejoi said:


> ok guys!  i am back. i am finished wallowing. I will try to post some in a week or so...some beds, that is


I'm so glad your back. We miss you around here. And can't wait to see what you make.


----------

